

Deolalikar’s Claim: One Year Later  - bdr
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2011/08/11/deolalikars-claim-one-year-later/

======
astrodust
It will be hilarious if you can prove the answer to the P-NP problem can't be
proven to be P or NP.

------
wccrawford
tl;dr - No update.

WHY? Why post this?

~~~
tzs
It contains a lot of interesting information. I'd guess that is why it was
posted.

